# I have my tablesaw outfeed/laundry table done. How should..



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I finish it? Paint, polyurethane? Suggestions?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What are all the materials?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Sanded 3/4 plywood,


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

glue down a piece of slick manmade material like formica or something to it.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I second the formica idea.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't use any sort of paint. The friction the material sliding across will destroy the paint in no time. I have to agree with the other guys.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a high pressure laminate (mica...brand is unimportant), in a matte (textured) finish, not a high gloss.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Any pics of it?? I need to build an outfeed table and am looking for ideas, etc.. Or pics of anyone else's would be cool to.. Btw, i'm not meaning to hijack the thread..


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

autoBrad said:


> Any pics of it?? I need to build an outfeed table and am looking for ideas, etc.. Or pics of anyone else's would be cool to.. Btw, i'm not meaning to hijack the thread..


Go to you tube there is a video on out feed tables just type in out feed table.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Bruce B said:


> Go to you tube there is a video on out feed tables just type in out feed table.


Here is the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZyguUCdw4s


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Formica. Or next time use TFM and save yourself some work


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Textures HPL*

Formica or any good brand. The textured pattern gives small points of contact which is much less friction than a flat smooth piece.

Skymaster: What is TFM?

Tony B


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*What he said. What is TFM*

TFM????????





Tony B said:


> Formica or any good brand. The textured pattern gives small points of contact which is much less friction than a flat smooth piece.
> 
> Skymaster: What is TFM???????????????
> 
> Tony B


----------

